# Jack Skellington Question???



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

my friend made this. he used paper mache and poly on the outside. you could probably use latex or something. if its going on the roof then it doesnt have to be detail perfect. so it doesnt have to be super smooth...


----------



## spookineer (Sep 25, 2005)

Search ebay for a jack mask. I got mine for about $10 
House’s Gallery » sandy claws all dressed up for the big night » Sinister Space - Halloween and Haunt Community


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

If you're making it 8' tall, the head doesn't need to be very large, given the proportions of Jack Skellington.

From what i can see, if Jack stands 8 feet, his legs are about 4 1/2 feet (roughly), his torso is about 2 feet, his neck just over a half foot, and his head making up the difference (around a foot high).

I would think paper mache is the way to go.
Simple sphere, and start building up on it from there.

Keep in mind, I think from his shoulder to finger tip is about as long as his legs, and the hand / fingers is about as long as his head and neck together (so, about a foot and a half for his hands...and 3 feet for arms).


----------



## datura (Sep 26, 2008)

if it's goind to be on the roof, you don't need the face to really be in 3D
you can paint a football , that's easy and cheap to find with this diameter, and you just paint the face on it.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

If I were doing it, I would just start with a styrofoam sphere and whittle away at it. But that's just me.


----------



## datura (Sep 26, 2008)

Cassie7 said:


> If I were doing it, I would just start with a styrofoam sphere and whittle away at it. But that's just me.


That's what I'm doing but i can't find big styro spheres here, the biggest was about 6" in diameter so I guessed it was the same everywhere else 
I'll have to adjust the size of Jack because of this head diameter


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Have you looked in craft stores like Michaels, A.C. Moore? I would think they have them.

Another good place to look for large foam blocks is behind furnature stores. We've found large pieces of foam about 2 x 1 foot blocks.


----------



## datura (Sep 26, 2008)

Well, I wish I could...but I live in France !!!!! lol


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Duh, my bad. I didn't pay attention to where you were.


----------



## Tatiana (Oct 21, 2008)

A big ball of tin foil for his basic head shape....and either build onto that with clay or papier maché...? 
I'm actually going to attempt a Jack myself... But mine will need all the details as perfect as I can get them - he's going in my front garden beside a Christmas tree...


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

Thank you all for the suggestions, I think I will find a mask and work with that. BTW thanks for all the dimensions Ugly Joe that will help!!


----------



## johnpoll (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi,
First, Happy christmas in advance. Sorry. i never arrange this type of celebration so i can't have any idea about that.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I got a styrofoam wig head, and chopped away some of the base to make it a straight neck (didn't NEED to as that was covered by the beard, but I'm a perfectionist that way), then molded over that with Crayola Model Magic, just a very basic design.










Over top of THAT, I used Air Dry Porcelain for the finer details. I would reccomend using paperclay instead were I to do it again. Painted with acrylic. Covered with a gloss protective coat. 

Beard is made from some fuzzy yarn tied to a shoestring. Hat superglued in place. Body is PVC pipe covered in about a years worth of plastic shopping bags and covered in duct tape. arms/legs are PVC pipe. 

Hands were pipe cleaners, but are being re-designed this year. 

Held up with rebar up the back, and a second rebar up one of the legs to keep him from spinning around.



















Going to redo the legs and hands this year because I used a calculator, and really need the legs LONGER. I'm also thinking of how to make Zero.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

UnOrthodOx said:


> I got a styrofoam wig head, and chopped away some of the base to make it a straight neck (didn't NEED to as that was covered by the beard, but I'm a perfectionist that way), then molded over that with Crayola Model Magic, just a very basic design.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You did a great job! I am thinking Zero on a FCG rig would be a great idea!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

If I had such a rig, I would sure be doing that. I don't know that I'll have the time to build one for a display by December, though. 

Been thinking of cheese cloth stretched over a wire frame for the body, and sculpting the head ala Jacks, with a nice red lightbulb for a nose. Just need to find wire sturdy enough to hold up to potential snowfalls.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

UnOrthodOx , darn now your making me want to build one  !!!!! that looks great


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*That Jack is F A B U L O U S!*


----------



## datura (Sep 26, 2008)

unorthodox, if I decided in the 1st place to build a santa Jack, it was all your fault ...lol
Once I saw your Jack, I had to have one


----------



## datura (Sep 26, 2008)

btw i've found a styro sphere, 7.9 inches in diameter, I hope that won't be too big, as I've checked the "real" proportions of Jack, and looks like if his head diameter is X, then is torso is 2.5/3 X and his legs 6X...that would be a 6.56 ft jack with a 7.9" head
I've ordered the sphere, i should have it next monday or so

Do my proportions seem correct to you ? I'm building a santa Jack (how original ...!!!!!) next to a black xmas tree, the tree mesures 1.96 ft, it's a small one... and I want Jack to bend over the tree to put the (black) star on top. I don't want him to be bigger than 3.2 ft (I hope my conversions are correct as I use a metric/us calculator as we only speak in meters...lol)


----------



## PHD (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice idea. Please show us your finished "Jack". Thanks


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

I used the Jack Skellington mask on mine, I just got done spraying his beard and white fur with clearcoat.. I will post pic of him up shortly....


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

Can't wait for the pics......


----------



## viapangea (Nov 11, 2009)

*Jack Skellington On Roof*

I know it's a late post, but I just wanted to show you guys my Jack Skellington I made in 2007. It's about 11' 6" tall. I was shooting for around 8' but after I made the head I realized the head and body proportion was off so I had to increase the body length. The head was sculpted out of clay then casted and made with a latex shell with expanding foam. The body is 1" PVC pipe with a foam, furiture cushion type, material for the torso bulk. The clothes are polyester with painted stripes and the bowtie and hands are wood. The fingers are wood with armiture wire so I can pose them. Feet are also wood. I also made a Santa suit for Christmas. I never added teeth, so this year I think I'll add some teeth so he doesn't look like a Sleestak.

Dino


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

He's exceptional! Love, love, love. And i love that you have the interchanging outfits. If i had him, he'd be up on my house from mid september through the end of the year.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

Turned out fantastic! I made a 9ft Jack a couple years back and used him for Christmas. He still resides in the Halloween display. Do you still use your Jack?


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I agree!! He looks wonderful! I'm started a Jack Head about 4 or 5 months ago and just haven't been motivated to get going on it! Your Jack gets me in the mood to work on him! Great Job!


----------



## Bobamaltz (Dec 27, 2009)

Those came out great guys. Here is my venture into a Nightmare front year for Christmas.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/113229-christmas-morning-nightmare-part-2-a.html


----------



## XMooN (Aug 27, 2012)

For my jack i used a funkin that they sell at michaels, i cut eyes and mouth out, I also used clay to form a an expression the covered it all with plaster cloth.. it was very simple..


----------

